# Transit vs. Promaster



## overanalyze

I wanted to like the Transit bad. My partner just laughed at me when I said I really did honestly like the Pro better. The look has a slightly more "rugged" look to me which fits for a work vehicle. Aside from the look several little items seemed to make more sense or be better with the Pro. Ram seems to be trying to compete and I noticed.


----------



## avenge

overanalyze said:


> I wanted to like the Transit bad. My partner just laughed at me when I said I really did honestly like the Pro better. The look has a slightly more "rugged" look to me which fits for a work vehicle. Aside from the look several little items seemed to make more sense or be better with the Pro. Ram seems to be trying to compete and I noticed.


I'm a Ford guy and just really dislike anything Chrysler. I looked at buying a Transit 3 years ago and I still can't today learn to like the way they look. I agree the Pro just has a more truck like look.

I bought 2013 E250 and I thought by now something would grow on me, it's not happening and I'm wondering if GM has any plans.


----------



## overanalyze

avenge said:


> I'm a Ford guy and just really dislike anything Chrysler. I looked at buying a Transit 3 years ago and I still can't today learn to like the way they look. I agree the Pro just has a more truck like look.
> 
> I bought 2013 E250 and I thought by now something would grow on me, it's not happening and I'm wondering if GM has any plans.


Wash your mouth out..I dislike GM more than Chrysler.  Really the Pro is a Fiat design/platform. Time will tell if it was a good choice.


----------



## avenge

overanalyze said:


> Wash your mouth out..I dislike GM more than Chrysler.  Really the Pro is a Fiat design/platform. Time will tell if it was a good choice.


I'm not fond of GM either I just want something when I see it and say "I want one of those" and take a chance.


----------



## J L

I added a brush guard to mine to make it look a little meaner. It really won't do much for an impact over 3mph but I think it looks good. :laughing:


----------



## Spencer

I got to this thread late.

Congrats on the purchase! Justin has a new promaster also he he seems to be liking his.

I'm still beyond thrilled with my 16 transit 350 extended. 

The ecoboost is a must. Such a pleasure to drive. Its got balls.

I was nervous about the overhang. So far no issues. Even in developments where builders build up the lots something fierce and don't haul dirt out.

I did only things annoying would be that I went with interior and exterior upgrade packages and it didn't come with auto head lamps. Not a big deal, but annoying.

I also took mine back to the dealer recently because of air leaking in at the top of the doors going down the interstate on windy days. Its loud. Dealer is ordering new rubber weather strips. We'll see if it solves the issue.

Best part is I paid mine off last month. No payment and a great work vehicle for years to come.

The promaster looks like a good buy though. I'm a ford guy. And I've fallen in love with the ecoboost. So much so that I wish I had a F150 with the ecoboost instead of my F250. Never thought id say that.


----------



## SectorSecurity

Am I the only member here who doesn't like high top models?

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## MOC

SectorSecurity said:


> Am I the only member here who doesn't like high top models?
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


Yes you are!

I am a Ford guy as well, I have a 2000 E250, a 2000 Excursion, 2011 F250, and a 2016 Escape with the Ecoboost it's amazing. If I could get the Promaster with an Ecoboost it'd be a no brainer. This thread has me more confused. Anyone driven the PM and the Transit Ecoboost? How's the Ram power? I would pull a dump trailer occasionally.


----------



## overanalyze

I have the Ecoboost in my F150 and it is a powerhouse!

Regardless of the motor in the PM it can only tow 5100. That's it. The V6 gasser did just ok pulling our 4400 18' covered trailer at highway speeds. Not something we will do much if at all. In town it was fine. 



Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden view

The ecoboost is worth compromising elsewhere, though I don't believe the vans are very different despite different drivetrains.

I love that most of the time it loafs along under 1300 RPM and I pretty much never see over 3k.


----------



## Inner10

SectorSecurity said:


> Am I the only member here who doesn't like high top models?
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


You like spending time on your knees?


----------



## SectorSecurity

No I just try to run my setup in such a way I only have to grab what I need then I try to avoid going back for anything else.

I also try and keep the most used stuff by the doors

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

SectorSecurity said:


> No I just try to run my setup in such a way I only have to grab what I need then I try to avoid going back for anything else.
> 
> I also try and keep the most used stuff by the doors
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


So how would that make a high top inferior?


----------



## tonyc56

I guess everyone to his own but the promaster has to be one of the ugliest vehicles ever produced. I put it up in the hall of shame with the Pontiac Aztec. Who gives the go-ahead to such ugliness? Who would want to look at it every day? It doesn’t cost any more to design and style a pleasing and contemporary front face to these boxes on wheels.


----------



## SectorSecurity

Inner10 said:


> So how would that make a high top inferior?


Oh I'm not saying they are inferior I just don't like the look of them, based on nothing more then my personal taste

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden view

SectorSecurity said:


> Oh I'm not saying they are inferior I just don't like the look of them, based on nothing more then my personal taste
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


I'm with you. They look funny, can't get in garages or parking garages, hit trees, get worse MPG, and if you can set up so you don't have to go in the van, you aren't wasting space for a walk way. 

For me, I like walking from the front to the back, gathering my tools while it's raining while standing up, and having the extra walkway space to haul anything one way to or from the job site.


----------



## SearchforSignal

Yeah low roof vans are just for passengers imho. I have a low roof transit for work and I can not wait to quit my day job and work out of my high roof daily.


----------



## SectorSecurity

I've been working on carrying only what I need versus everything including the kitchen sink.

Business has been growing for me so I am no longer at the point where if someone calls mid afternoon I'll toss the job on the end of the day.

So now I know what I need for a day or a week depending on project length and don't worry about what gets left behind.

I'm also trying to transition back more towards IT and less hauling cable.

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pearce Services

I like the high roof, and long wheelbase regardless of brand so I can keep the fiberglass ladders inside the van, not on the roof exposed to UV rays, and covered with ice and snow all winter long. 

The ladders last longer, and jobs are much safer when you don't have a puddle on the floor under your ladder after 30 minutes of thaw.


----------



## Unger.const

SectorSecurity said:


> I've been working on carrying only what I need versus everything including the kitchen sink.
> 
> Business has been growing for me so I am no longer at the point where if someone calls mid afternoon I'll toss the job on the end of the day.
> 
> So now I know what I need for a day or a week depending on project length and don't worry about what gets left behind.
> 
> I'm also trying to transition back more towards IT and less hauling cable.
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


I agree on the carry light idea. I found that having stuff that I might use every 6mo just like hiding easter eggs in your rig. 

I'm not with ya on the low ceiling though. However I have kept thinking about the transit connect. Three doors and anything can be grabbed . But then I think we'll where would I put a sheet or two if I needed it. I don't think you can haul one in there (I haven't measured)


----------

